# Good reason to vote



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This would be only the beginning on Big Governments tactics of "relieving us of any semi-automatics if they get their way. http://news.yahoo.com/obama-calls-reintroducing-assault-weapons-ban-025106703.html


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bones44, The link didn't work for me. But Obama did make it clear "last night" he will ban semi- autos and that's not all. As an Illinois state senator , Obama voted for an "assault weapons" ban so extreme that it would have outlawed shotguns 28 ga. and larger SB 1195 in 2003. And don't forget "destructive devices"...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're right Bones, that would only be the beginning......................


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I watched and listened to the second debate at Hofstra U and what I heard from both candidates led me to believe they are not that in touch with this made-up issue. Obama explained how he wanted to ban *automatic* weapons. Romney, on the other hand, said that there was no need to make new laws and that automatic weapons were already illegal. The trouble is both were incorrect. Automatic firearms _*are *_legal, given the proper credentials and paying the fees. And, referring to guns that should be banned and calling them automatics only perpetuates myths - a favorite tactic of gun grabbers.

Watch for more gun-anything hysteria - firearms, ammo, components, you name it. Just keep track of gun sales through National Instant Checks statistics and you should see dramatic increases in sales. But, we need to remember that laws are proposed in the House and it ain't gonna fly. Period. In any case, the firearms industry will continue to flourish.

In 1994 the political pawns that voted for the original "assault weapons" ban were given the boot and there's plenty of current bureaucrats that learned a valuable lesson: They learned that Americans understand the meaning of _"shall not be infringed."_ And, there's not going to be any presidential decrees on this one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very true Glen, but I still don't true any of the lying bas#$%s..............


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So true Glen. My biggest fear is the pressure gov't. will put on manufacturers will drive up prices and overregulate them. That and being put on a list reserved for criminals for being a legally armed citizen. Sorry for the broken link guys. Should have checked before posting. Thanks for the heads up azpredator.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not paranoia if it's true. And, that's why our guns and ammo cost so much already with lawsuits and over-regulation. Plus, whenever the gun grabbers speak of more laws and regulations, hysteria drives demand and thus cost.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> very true Glen, but I still don't true any of the lying bas#$%s..............


trust


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

But the topic is so true ! VOTE!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

what pisses me off is the fact that in your hands it's an "assault rifle" , in a cop's hands the same gun is a patrolman's rifle.

Name drop much?


----------

